# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Earthquake Quiz

## crashdive123

Found this - for those of you that live in earthquake prone areas it might be second nature, but for those of you that don't.....

http://www.nwcn.com/sharedcontent/fe...ke/during.html

----------


## Rick

Nearly everyone experiences earthquakes at some time or other...

http://academic.evergreen.edu/g/gros...rs_1963-98.png

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Speaking of earthquakes... China apparently had a major 7.8 last night... (06:28 UTC)  came across as breaking news on the Today show this morning.. I notice that there have been several aftershocks... The news report said that thousands were killed... http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/...us2008ryan.php

----------

